# dmaxx 250



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi I went to dmaxx 250 on Sunday I never been to dmaxx before.Here is the vid I took while I was there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCdxiDx ... l=CarChris


----------

